
Show HN: Jackpocket launches iOS app to disrupt the $80B lottery industry - pjsullivan3
http://www.jackpocket.com
======
pavornyoh
Is there a way to verify whoever is buying lottery tickets is of legal age? I
don't know. On the fence with this one. Why did you come up with this idea?

------
jackpocketapp
Yes, our position as a courier service purchasing tickets on the behalf of our
users makes our service perfectly legal and as a result we have substantial
legal backings and opinion letters confirming the legality of our business. We
have been transparent about our status and operations with the State of NY and
the NY Lottery throughout this process.

------
andrewtian
It's nice seeing these popup. [http://autolotto.com/](http://autolotto.com/)
is another.

------
maresca
How is something like this scalable with a large amount of users? Will
couriers be spending hours buying tickets at convenience stores?

~~~
jackpocketapp
We have developed a system where we can process thousands of tickets using
proprietary mobile and web technologies our programmers created.

~~~
maresca
That's a pretty generic canned response. While I'm interested in your
"proprietary technologies," I'm more interested in how you plan on physically
buying the tickets. Are there APIs for purchasing lotto tickets? Good luck.

